# Trek Pilot 5.0



## Kconradx5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Has anybody ridden one of these yet? Since this is a new product I can not find a review on the web. Our LBS has the Pilot 5.2 in my size so I was able to ride that one and am interested in getting some feeback from others that have ridden the 5.0.


----------



## nmbevo (Dec 27, 2004)

*I've had my 5.2 for 3 weeks now...*

I bought my 5.2 on New Year's Eve and have been able to put about 230 miles on it so far. I absolutely love it. It came down to a Specialized Roubaix Comp and the Pilot 5.2 for me. The 5.2 felt much better to me and fit me the best. It has the full new Ultegra 10 sp gruppo. I couldn't be happier with the bike. Never rode the 5.0 so I can't compare, but the full Ultegra makes the 5.2 worth the extra $, IMO.


----------



## Kconradx5 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Jealous of your weather*

I live in Ohio and all my miles this month and most of next will be on the trainer riding the Tour D'Basement. With that said I had the same experience as you when deciding between the Specilaized Roubaix (plus a host of other bikes) and the Pilot. When I test rode the Pilot I found that it fit me so well that I felt as though I could ride it forever so I ordered the 5.0 in bright silver. That was about 2 weeks ago and today I found out today from the Trek Rep who happened to be at the Trek owned store in our town that my bike should arrive about 2/13/05. The Trek owned store here is having a little shindig tomorrow evening completed with a 45 minute presentation on how they make their carbon fiber bikes so it should be a good way to spend a cold winter evening dreaming about warmer days to come..........


----------



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

*couple questions?*

nmbevo, what is the paint job like. Just curious about the fit and finish. Also, if you don't mind I am just curious what you paid. I talked to my dealer last week about a 5.2 and 5.0 and he said the prices are much less than quoted on the web page. Strange because I am also looking at a Lemond steel/carbon an they quoted me pretty close to the list. I can't make up my mind between the Lemond or a Pilot.


----------



## nmbevo (Dec 27, 2004)

The paint job is in what they call pewter carbon. It is really nothing flashy. I had a 1500 in the red/white/blue team paint job and I loved the look of that bike. The Pilot is a nice looking bike, but I did not buy it for the sleek wow factor. I actually think the Roubaix Comp is a prettier bike. However, the fit and ride of the Pilot sold me on the bike. I have ridden much more since I got the Pilot and I feel like I can ride it all day. The riding position is much less aggressive and I am much better balanced on the Pilot. Of course, getting the right size definitely helped as well. As for the price, I paid approximately $260 less than the list price on the website. I did buy from a very large LBS and they tend have have lower prices than the other LBS. IMO you cannot go wrong with the Pilot as long as it fits.


----------



## Kconradx5 (Jan 2, 2005)

*First Ride*

My 5.0 came in on Friday and just in time for a beautiful Ohio weekend were I was able to get 30 miles in on Sat. The ride is exactly the same as the 5.2 and I agree with nmbevo "I feel like I can ride it all day". Attached is a picture of the 5.0 in bright silver like mine but I hear Trek has decided to discontinue it in this color.


----------



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

*checked out a 5.0...wow*

I was pretty much set on getting a Lemond Buenos Aries but I just went to the dealer and he had a Trek Pilot 5.0 in stock. What an awesome bike for the price. I think I am going to hold my purchase until the dealer gets a smaller one in that I can test ride. The bike looks nothing like the photos on the web page. The blue carbon is dark, almost the same color as my Trek 1500 (not that it matters). The photos on the web site do not do this bike justice, can't wait to take a spin, to bad the dealer only has a 56 in stock.


----------



## iamandy (Jun 20, 2003)

no one else thinks the pilots are ugly? I like compact frames, I own a specialized and a lemond buenos aires, so I'm down with the compact, but MAN the pilots are f-ed up looking. That top tube looks insanly short, and then with the 17 degree stem, it just looks like an old persons bike. I just envision an old rich couple in florida trolling around their mobile home park talking about Lance. Well, thats my rant! thanks for reading..


----------



## Kconradx5 (Jan 2, 2005)

*Test Ride*



VEN said:


> I was pretty much set on getting a Lemond Buenos Aries but I just went to the dealer and he had a Trek Pilot 5.0 in stock. What an awesome bike for the price. I think I am going to hold my purchase until the dealer gets a smaller one in that I can test ride. The bike looks nothing like the photos on the web page. The blue carbon is dark, almost the same color as my Trek 1500 (not that it matters). The photos on the web site do not do this bike justice, can't wait to take a spin, to bad the dealer only has a 56 in stock.


I hope your LBS gets a Pilot 5.0 in your size because I am anxious to hear about your test ride. I test road the 5.2 before ordering the 5.0 and IMO both bikes ride exactly the same. Living in the north I do not get many outside miles in during the winter but last Saturday I was able to get in 40+ miles on my new 5.0 and it is a world better then the Trek 1000 it replaced in terms of comfort and the combination DURA-ACE and 105 shifts a world better then the SORA. I am sure a lot of it has to do with the Carbon Fiber frame.


----------



## VEN (Jul 2, 2003)

It's cold and rotten here to so it's hard to get a good ride in, I am looking to replace my Trek 2300 with DURA-ACE which is just to stiff for my bad back. I've had 5 Trek road bikes and a 50 fits me right out of the box, so I am not that worried about fit. Just tough to decide what to get, looked at a Giant OCR also...nice bike for the money, but will probably stick with the Trek or Lemond.


----------

